# Mums



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I practiced painting Mums on a small canvas (8x10). I'm thinking about doing them on a large canvas but still haven't got the composition in my head....probably another vase picture. Any hints or criticism on my practice piece would be greating appreciated especially if it's before I start the bigger painting.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous Terry. If I had to nitpick..and that's all it would be..I am not a fan of the lighter pinkish colored leaves. The green and the yellow leaves work beautifully in my opinion but those stick out to me. 

Aside from that ... I LOVE this and think you should have zero problem selling it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't like those light mauve leaves either and I painted over them. I just haven't updated this thread or my album. I also reworked the orange flower a bit. The way I figure is you can't know for sure if something will work until you try it so I like experimenting especially on these little ones. They are inexpensive canvases ($2 each).


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Here u go @TerryCurley :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW! I love it. I think I will probably give this one a try. Thanks LeighAnn.


----------

